# Starting a Celtic Cable Scarf



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Thought you might enjoy seeing my newest effort. It's a mind bender, but it is so pretty that I just keep on doing another row.
It's getting much easier now that I know what the stitches look like and how they form the pattern. I had to put all 16 rows of the pattern on separate index cards to keep from getting lost. Works great for me.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! Really beautiful. Shall add to my "someday" list of things to make and that list is growing very rapidly do to this forum. I get so inspired looking at everyone's work. Thank you for sharing. Would love to see the finished item too!
Carol L.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

That is simply beautiful!!!!
Just a question,is the pattern "written out (US style)" or is it a graph as used in some European countries and Japan?
G.E.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

G.E. said:


> That is simply beautiful!!!!
> Just a question,is the pattern "written out (US style)" or is it a graph as used in some European countries and Japan?
> G.E.


Written out, I'm not fond of doing graph knitting although I have done so. But I found that even the written out directions were confusing. That's why I wrote each row on a different scarf. When I did that, it was go girl, all the way. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

That's beautiful! I adore cable patterns. Does your pattern have a specific name and do you know if it's available (for free or purchase) on-line? It's just what I've been looking for. really beautiful


----------



## ecotonos (Feb 2, 2011)

simply gorgeous! Please let us know where to find pattern. Thanks for sharing, Paula


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

It probably depends on the way you are used to. In the beginning I found it totally confusing to follow written out instructions.
A graph is so much shorter.
I think it was a great idea to write each each row on a different card, Thanks for sharing your idea.
G.E.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

That is really beautiful! I'd like it, or a sweater with the same pattern. You are really good at this! Thanks for the viewing!


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, Crafty Jamie, how georgous!!!!!

Where did you get the pattern? 

Marilyn


----------



## brendaf1964 (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! I find the index cards are great too for intricate cable designs.....as I hate to froggit!!! LOL


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I love that cable and would also like the pattern. You're doing a great job and I may try the card suggestion too. I do graph knitting, print out a copy of the graph for each project, then ink a line through the rows as I complete them. For an intarsia pattern, this works great, for but fair isle I think you're idea would work better - also for the cables.


----------



## DarcyCAG (Feb 10, 2011)

This is gorgeous. I'm a newbie at knitting, but I am wanting to try cables. I like the idea of index cards for keeping track of where you are. It is still difficult for me to follow a graph.

Like the others, I would love to have a copy of your pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## emcontrary (Jan 23, 2011)

Gorgeous cables and your idea of index cards is a very good one.


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I love this. I do the index cards too because sometimes I end up setting a project down for longer than I want. The cards make it so easy to know exactly where I left off.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Craftyjamie said:


> Thought you might enjoy seeing my newest effort. It's a mind bender, but it is so pretty that I just keep on doing another row.
> It's getting much easier now that I know what the stitches look like and how they form the pattern. I had to put all 16 rows of the pattern on separate index cards to keep from getting lost. Works great for me.


Putting each row on a separate card is an excellent idea. I usually print my rows with space in between (enlarge the font for weak eyes), and use a magnetic board with a clear plexiglass magnet with a red line through it and move it down as I go. Your way would be excellent for taking the project with it as well as using it at home. Nice going.

Charlene


----------



## krybicki (Feb 14, 2011)

that is absolutely beautiful...could you share the cable stitch pattern?


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

krybicki said:


> that is absolutely beautiful...could you share the cable stitch pattern?


for those of you who want the pattern for the Celtic Cable Scarf, go to
http://www.kraemeryarns.com

Click on our patterns and scroll down to the Scarves section. The pattern is there .

Thank you all for all your compliments.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Craftyjamie! And thanks for the great tip about the index cards.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, thanks for sharing, I too will be putting this on my list! Looooove cables, they're so sophisticated! You have done a beautiful job!
Julie


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh they have soooo many free patterns. I put the site in my favorites. I saw a shawl there I'd love to make. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tanyaflowers (Feb 13, 2011)

Whew!!! I absolutely love cables I love working with them in anything i do that is a beautiful design keep up the good work


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

This is beautiful. I have done one cable banded hat and loved doing the cable work. I love this scarf and want to do it! Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## krybicki (Feb 14, 2011)

thank you!!


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Arans are my favorites to knit. You are doing a beautiful job w/ Celtic. I agree--They are very addictive!


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Written! It's on the Kraemer site!


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Mea, I love your little animated knitter. How does one go about getting one of those ?


----------



## psychnp (Jan 27, 2011)

that's beautiful!


----------



## krybicki (Feb 14, 2011)

right click on mea's knitter, select "save picture as" and a window will pop up. browse to your desktop and save it there. then go to your knitting profile to "avatar". click browse, go back to your desktop and double click the pic. then "update avatar".


----------



## fmcesl (Feb 14, 2011)

Love this scarf, congrats to you! At times I have enlarged a pattern to multiple pages. The index card idea is a good one. Thanks!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

krybicki said:


> right click on mea's knitter, select "save picture as" and a window will pop up. browse to your desktop and save it there. then go to your knitting profile to "avatar". click browse, go back to your desktop and double click the pic. then "update avatar".


well, gee, there you go.


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I love your cabled work.. Just simply beautiful.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Carolyn..thank you for the link to Kraemer Yarns and the Celtic Scarf. Your work is exceptional! You did me a huge favor, too. I like to give my daughter a nice yarn for her b'day (this week) Now, I have printed your Celtic Scarf and she can choose the yarn. She loves a challenge and I'm sure she will love your pattern. Will save the post to show her your's. Love the Kraemer site, too. Lots of great ideas AND the tour of their factory! Can't thank you enough. Hildy3


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the pattern, and would love to know which one it is, please and thank you


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful. I googled Celtic Cable Scarf knitted and came up with one that looks like yours and is also 16 rows. Is this your pattern?


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I would love to get the pattern. Could you please let me know where I can find it. Thank You


----------



## vivera1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!1


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

the scarf is really beautiful!! I love all things Irish!! would love the pattern. I'm knitting a irish cardigan for my soon to be born first great-granddaughter!! would love to make a irish baby blanket also---hard to find free patterns for these items--if anyone has any they would be willing to share I would really appreciate it! again, the scarf is gorgeous!!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link on how we can find the pattern for this beautiful scarf. I absolutely love this design and will make one for me. Thanks too for the hint of the index cards.
Carol L.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

quite beautiful


----------



## sheila Poutsiaka (Feb 12, 2011)

You are so talented. Please print pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Cat lover (Feb 7, 2011)

That is beautiful! I think I have that pattern but was reluctant to start. Looks complicated but, I love love the index card idea! What yarn are you using?


----------



## lorettakerr (Feb 14, 2011)

I love this pattern. 
Where can I find it?


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

JS33, I googled "Celtic Cable Scarf knitted" also, and it looks like the pattern......what say the rest of you? Try it, and see what you think


----------



## ceepee (Jan 18, 2011)

you do beautiful work! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Cat lover said:


> That is beautiful! I think I have that pattern but was reluctant to start. Looks complicated but, I love love the index card idea! What yarn are you using?


I'm using Caron's Simply Soft in Off White, but it looks like the softest shade of lemon rather than white.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

For those of you who want the pattern and missed my post, it is http://www.kraemeryarns.com

Click on our patterns and scroll down to scarves. You will find it there. It is called "Celtic Cable Scarf".


----------



## egarrett (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link on the Celtic Cable Scarf... what a gorgeous pattern. But what is even better - for me - is that they have exactly the shade of blue yarn that I have been looking for.


----------



## wingsarefree (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm also making that scarf! I've been making it for 2 and a half years! It's gone back and forth to Hawaii to see my son with me twice. It's a beautiful pattern. I have a ruler that I put below each row as I work it. Or, I have a piece of paper with a paper clip I can move up or down the pattern also. I have it about half finished, so in about 2 and a half years I should have it done! HA! Mine is white also. I figured that way the love of labor pattern would show up well! It's a beautiful scarf!


----------



## vonda clark (Feb 13, 2011)

craftyjamie how can I get your pattern for the drop stitch scarf or seafoam scarf? vonda clark, email [email protected]


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

WoW!! Absolutely Gorgeous!!! I usually knit a garter stich border along the sides to avoid 'curling' - R the edges staying flat w/this pattern at the edges? It is absolutely stunning, would love to have the pattern too.

Great work and thanks for sharing. Yona


----------



## emcontrary (Jan 23, 2011)

Vonda: I Googled "seafoam scarf knitting paradise" and the page where the patterns are posted popped right up: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1940-2.html
I think we need a search function and spell check on the site. Mary


----------



## jjkinfb (Jan 25, 2011)

beautiful work- I was thinking about doing something like this for my friend but as a couch cushion- she loves all things celtic but i think i would lose interest in the scarf- short attention span


----------



## Wyldedoggue (Feb 15, 2011)

Please, please, please tell me where I can find that pattern! I LOVE Celtic designs!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I am from Scotland so love all celtic designs


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

jjkinfb said:


> beautiful work- I was thinking about doing something like this for my friend but as a couch cushion- she loves all things celtic but i think i would lose interest in the scarf- short attention span


That is funny, I was thinking the same thing. Thought I would go about 13 inches or so and pick up stitches on the sides and do a seed stitch border to equal the same measurement. Back it with something pretty and Voila, a pillow.

The other alternative is to do two seperate strips of seed stitch and sew them to the sides of the cable strip. I think the seed stitch really makes cables pop. What do you think of the idea?


----------



## 3753 (Jan 30, 2011)

that is gorgeus could I have the pattern?


----------



## JJT (Jan 28, 2011)

Jamie, I just went to this site. At the risk of being too maudlin, let me tell how excited I was and how inspired I was to get started again on a new project. Thanks for letting us know about Kraemer Yarns. Jane


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I'm definitely going to make this scarf! :thumbup:


----------



## emcontrary (Jan 23, 2011)

de: the link to the pattern is posted on one of the pages in this discussion. There are only a few pages so just page back and you'll find it.


----------



## kemg (Feb 2, 2011)

This is lovely! I am of Scottish descent and would very much enjoy making one of these. Perhaps you would share the pattern or refer me to where I could obtain one.


----------



## jjkinfb (Jan 25, 2011)

Craftyjamie said:


> jjkinfb said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful work- I was thinking about doing something like this for my friend but as a couch cushion- she loves all things celtic but i think i would lose interest in the scarf- short attention span
> ...


I like the texture of the seed stitch, too. I hate sewing knitting together so was thinking of making a tube on circular needles with regular ss stitch on the back and the beautuful cable on the front then at the end knit the front part a little longer to make a flap with button holes and then sew some big buttons on the back part so i could slip in the pillow form and button it up. I would probably reinforce the part where the buttons are sewed on with some kind of cloth just so it wouldn't stretch. Anyway, that's my plan


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

It is positively gorgeous


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

Craftyjamie said:


> krybicki said:
> 
> 
> > that is absolutely beautiful...could you share the cable stitch pattern?
> ...


I went to the site..and not only got that pattern, but also found a couple others I wanted. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jaida peyton (Feb 9, 2011)

verry nice ithink but dont you think it might be a little to big in the neck area?just a suggjection!!


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

jaida peyton said:


> verry nice ithink but dont you think it might be a little to big in the neck area?just a suggjection!!


Who or what are you replying to Jaida?


----------



## Candie (Feb 16, 2011)

Where did you find this lovely pattern? I have a daughter-in-law who is of Scotch decent and I'd love to make one for her. 

Candie


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Candie the site was posted 3 messages above yours. Enjoy .


----------



## carpetweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

What type of yarn are you using? Beautiful scarf.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful. I'm knitting a cable scarf also. A more simple version, but for my first cable it's working out pretty good. Here is the pattern I'm using if anyone might like to try it. I got it off the internet...it's called lemoncurd scarf.
Pattern:

2 Skeins Knit Picks, City Tweed HW in Lemon Curd
6.00mm needles

Cast on 40 stitches
Row 1: P3, K6, P2, K5, P1, K6, P1, K5, P2, K6, P3
Row 2: K3, P6, K2, P5, K1, P6, K1, P5, K2, P6, K3
Row 3: Repeat Row 1
Row 4: Repeat row 2
Row 5: P3, CF3, P2, K5, P1, K6, P1, K5, P2, CF3, P3
Row 6: Repeat row 2
Row 7: Repeat row 1
Row 8: Repeat row 2
Row 9: P3, CF3, P2, K5, P1, CF3, P1, K5, P2, CF3, P3
Row 10: Repeat row 2
Repeat rows 1-10 as many times as youd like until you reach the desired length of scarf!

*CF3- Cable- slip 3 of your stitches onto cable needle, hold to front, knit next 3 stitches, then knit the three stitches from cable needle


----------



## jaida peyton (Feb 9, 2011)

i am relp to you Craftyjamie


----------



## Bernice (Feb 2, 2011)

I also would love to have the pattern. Bernice
[email protected]


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

sourcore said:


> What type of yarn are you using? Beautiful scarf.


Caron Simply Soft in Off White which looks more like soft lemon.


----------



## sheila Poutsiaka (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'm going to try it as I'm not that adept at cables.
Let you know what happens.


----------



## mkryan (Jan 27, 2011)

I have made a sweater using this cable as part of my pattern. It is a difficult one indeed. I found I had to read and perforn one stitch at a time in order to get them correctly in place. It is hard to see the actual pattern that way but it worked. Now if I can figure out how to post my pictures of the sweater, I'll show you how it turned out. The beautiful model is my grandaugher who gets most of my creations. I didn't have an over pattern for this sweater I just made it up as I went along.


----------



## jjkinfb (Jan 25, 2011)

mkryan said:


> I have made a sweater using this cable as part of my pattern. It is a difficult one indeed. I found I had to read and perforn one stitch at a time in order to get them correctly in place. It is hard to see the actual pattern that way but it worked. Now if I can figure out how to post my pictures of the sweater, I'll show you how it turned out. The beautiful model is my grandaugher who gets most of my creations. I didn't have an over pattern for this sweater I just made it up as I went along.


WOW- beautiful!- the sweater and the granddaughter


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

mkryan, you are awesome. That sweater is unbelievable, and you have given me a great look at what the seed stitch will look like on either side of the cable. Thank you so much for sharing this picture. I just cannot say enough about it.


----------



## mkryan (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the feedback on my Celtic Knot sweater, by the way the collar is crocheted. I could not decide what to do with the collar so I made 3 or 4 of them and pulled them all out before deciding on this one. It is always nice to hear from someone outside of the family. To get a compliment from another experienced knitter is really teriffic. I am thinking of entering it in the County and maybe the State Fair this summer. What do you think? I am making a sweater coat for my niece right now, will show it when I get finished.


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely, show this at the fair. I hope your win first place. It certainly is beautiful. I have never seen anything knitted as pretty as this sweater.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

you are so talented! the sweater is gorgeous & your granddaughter is beautiful! I also love your celtic logo--would you happen to have a pattern for a celtic baby blanket? I'm looking to make one for my great-granddaughter to be who is due in May!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is absolutely beautiful. Way too much for me to even attempt. Congratulations on being able to produce this sweater and still have you sanity. nlol lol


----------



## Alephbet (Feb 11, 2011)

It's beautiful. Good work


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, this is an awesome sweater! You are extremely talented, thank you for sharing


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

By all means enter it and see what happens. How exciting is that?? Hope you win, keep us posted.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

Very interesting cable pattern and very lovely work.

I have taken on some simple cables and found that I actually like doing them, they keep my attention and I feel accomplished each time one is completed. I think if I finished a project like the one you're doing I'd have to throw a party to celebrate!

What does the "back side" of the scarf look like? are the cables reversible?


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful! The cable in the front is on my list of projects to tackle.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Purplemuse said:


> Very interesting cable pattern and very lovely work.
> 
> I have taken on some simple cables and found that I actually like doing them, they keep my attention and I feel accomplished each time one is completed. I think if I finished a project like the one you're doing I'd have to throw a party to celebrate!
> 
> What does the "back side" of the scarf look like? are the cables reversible?


The cable is not reversible, but the pattern it leaves is still kind of pretty.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I love your sweater! It looks like you used I-cord to join panels. Is that correct? The woven and twisted I-cord makes a dramatic effect. I'd love to have your pattern. Keep up the good work and show us more.


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

What a creative person you are! And your model is so attractive.....and I am sure she loves modeling your great work!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Your scarf is so unusual and lovely. It must take a lot of concentration to keep from making errors. I can't imagine how one would be able to correct an error as the design seems quite complicated. You get an A plus.


----------



## janetcareer (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW Beautiful!!! I have trouble with cables and yours is just ... Georgous Sweater and Granddaughter!! :


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

What a great site (Kraemer)--I'm sure I'll be spending some money there!


----------



## pam (Jan 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL sweater!


----------



## mkryan (Jan 27, 2011)

tallieu, I did not make the sweater in panels. The front is one piece as is the back. I don't have the pattern written down as I made it up as I went along. When I get some extra time I will try to write it down for anyone who wants it. I'll need to borrow it from my granddaughter and take another look at it.


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I loved your sweater as well. It's gorgeous. When you make up the pattern, could you please send it to me as well. [email protected]


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

I would love the pattern as well. It is simply beautiful. [email protected]
I have wanted to do a sweater but did not want to tackle just yet. But after seeing yours I know I can do it and it be a nice sweater even if in one color. Thank you


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

absolutely lovely!

ChrisBoldo
Central TX


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

A tip on making celtic cables much easier to knit!!!

In my humble opinion, the use of bamboo needles is the best way to go. They will not slip and slide like aluminum or aero needles while holding your stitches when you are working with the cable stitches. You have enough to consider just working the cables, never mind your needle falling on the floor or in your lap every few minutes. This used to drive me crazy, but with the bamboo needles, life is again good and cables are really enjoyable. I especially like the "Takumi" needle by Clover. I use the 9 inch and just love working on them. My hands actually feel better since I started using them as well.

Hope they don't move this message to The Main Section like they did with the Pattern .


----------



## KrafTLady (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater! What is the stitch on each side of the cable? And is it the same stitch on the back? I could only dream of being so talented. You are blessed!


mkryan said:


> I have made a sweater using this cable as part of my pattern. It is a difficult one indeed. I found I had to read and perforn one stitch at a time in order to get them correctly in place. It is hard to see the actual pattern that way but it worked. Now if I can figure out how to post my pictures of the sweater, I'll show you how it turned out. The beautiful model is my grandaugher who gets most of my creations. I didn't have an over pattern for this sweater I just made it up as I went along.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Craftyjamie said:


> A tip on making celtic cables much easier to knit!!!
> 
> In my humble opinion, the use of bamboo needles is the best way to go. They will not slip and slide like aluminum or aero needles while holding your stitches when you are working with the cable stitches. You have enough to consider just working the cables, never mind your needle falling on the floor or in your lap every few minutes. This used to drive me crazy, but with the bamboo needles, life is again good and cables are really enjoyable. I especially like the "Takumi" needle by Clover. I use the 9 inch and just love working on them. My hands actually feel better since I started using them as well.
> 
> Hope they don't move this message to The Main Section like they did with the Pattern .


Thank you for sharing the info on the bamboo needles. I was just looking at them in one of the catalogs and wondering if they were worth the investment and after your comment on them I am going to treat myself to some. Thank you.
Carol L.


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

I really prefer Bamboo over any other my self too.

Chris B
Central TX


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

chrisboldo said:


> I really prefer Bamboo over any other my self too.
> 
> Chris B
> Central TX


Chris, do you have any brand that you like more than others?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Count me on on bamboo needles, also. Have replaced almost all of my circulars with them. Since yarn is frequently on sale, I use my 50% off coupons on bamboo needles..they're worth the cost. Does anybody use a double-ended crochet hook? It's about 10" long with hook on both ends. Have one..haven't googled it yet...


----------



## Kat4 (Jan 23, 2011)

How beautiful


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, good job.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

I've seen those double ended crochet hooks, but haven't as yet had reason to use one. Keep us informed on what and how, please.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I love your sweater an would love to have the pattern to it!


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

I started using some bamboo needles also--have not replaced all my needles with them but quite a few!I really like to use them! Think your idea of getting needles instead of yarn on sale is a good one--next time I have a coupon for 50% off I will get the needles instead on the yarn. Happy knitting~!


----------



## Kat4 (Jan 23, 2011)

I use circular bamboo kneedles and other Bambo's as well, I prefer them. Can't seem to find the double pointed needles here.


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Check on Ebay. All my double points are bamboo and I bought them on Ebay. Very reasonable for complete set approx 10 or 11 sets. I love the bamboo as well.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

This is such a gorgeous scarf and done very nicely indeed.
If you are interested in more cable patterns, the following blog spot has a number of free patterns. The St. Vaneltine's scarf includes "hugs an kisses" and is really pretty. The variety of cable patterns she has posted are really nice: http://smariek.blogspot.com/2006/12/persephone.html
She has some interesting free hats as well. A nice variety of pattern stitches are combined together.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Kat, these needles are cheap and nice needles. They sell them by complete sets (0 - 15) or by individual pairs or sets of 4 or 5 for dpns. Shipping is free if you buy 15.00 worth of needles, which isn't a chore: http://www.eknittingneedles.com/
I've bought single-points and circulars from them but they carry dpns. I haven't seen many "better buys" than these needles.


----------



## Judy's (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh, when I saw that scarf I couldn't wait to get the pattern. Even thou I live in So. Ca. I just love scarves. Wish me luck with this one............................I'll make it (hopefully) and find some place cold to go wear it!!!!! :lol:


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you MaryE for this link. I downloaded several patterns. really beautiful scarves.


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you MaryE for this link I have purchased several sets of circular needle sets.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is really beautiful, I love working w/cables. Do u think this pattern could also be for a man? I want to make a nice scarf for my son in law, who is in the corporate world in New York.... and did u use Alpaca as I am planning to use the Alpaca I just got from Smileys. Thanks.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

yona said:


> That is really beautiful, I love working w/cables. Do u think this pattern could also be for a man? I want to make a nice scarf for my son in law, who is in the corporate world in New York.... and did u use Alpaca as I am planning to use the Alpaca I just got from Smileys. Thanks.


Yona, I see no reason why it woudn't good on a man. If I were making it though, I might leave the fancy cables off the edges and a do a seed stitch. I posted pictures of two scarves in the Love those Scarves topic that I made for my sons and they love them. They are a different cable but the Celtic would look wonderful using the same technique. I think the fancy edges on the original might be a bit feminine. Just my opinion though. What do you think?


----------



## claudiakm (Jan 26, 2011)

I love this!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I SO want this pattern if you ever make it up in some sort of printed form, please! I am asking for the sweater pattern that you made from the celtic cable. It is absolutely STUNNING! I probably won't do it for at least 5 years because it will take me that long to get the nerve up..  

Please share it when you can. Thanks so much!


----------



## Kat4 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mary- thank you, after responding to this chat, I went to our sewing store Joanns this weekend and they had a wide assortment of double pointed Bamboo needles, I was so excited to see them there I purchased five different sizes of needles including the pointed. I will check out the site and purchase the needles they didn't have. Thank you Thank you.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Kat, I'm glad you found the needles you were looking for.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Carolyn..Gave my daughter your scarf pattern for b'day and she chose a lovely yarn and it will be her next project! Thank you for the idea. We have a question..She pronounces Celtic as "Kel", I, as "sel"..which is right? Thanks..Hildy3


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Hi Carolyn..Gave my daughter your scarf pattern for b'day and she chose a lovely yarn and it will be her next project! Thank you for the idea. We have a question..She pronounces Celtic as "Kel", I, as "sel"..which is right? Thanks..Hildy3


I think your daughter is correct...."kel"

:lol:


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Hi Carolyn..Gave my daughter your scarf pattern for b'day and she chose a lovely yarn and it will be her next project! Thank you for the idea. We have a question..She pronounces Celtic as "Kel", I, as "sel"..which is right? Thanks..Hildy3


I have no idea, but I have just the person who should know. Catch you later with the answer but I'm sure someone here will also know.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> hildy3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Carolyn..Gave my daughter your scarf pattern for b'day and she chose a lovely yarn and it will be her next project! Thank you for the idea. We have a question..She pronounces Celtic as "Kel", I, as "sel"..which is right? Thanks..Hildy3
> ...


Rae, I check the dictionary and it said Celtic - sel-tik. So who knows :?:


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I think the pronunciation of Celtic may be a word that has changed over time, but according to the on-line Merium-Webster dictionary, kel-tik is the pronunciation that is listed first, followed by sel-tik. The pronunciation listed 1st is the preferred one but the 2nd is acceptable. In the universities Ive attended, it was always pronounced kel-tik.


----------



## egarrett (Feb 10, 2011)

I've always been told that Celtic is pronounced as Kel-tik --- unless you happen to be from Boston, then you name your pro basketball team the SEL-TIKS, LOL. I think it's fair to say when referring to the race of people, it's Kel-tik.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to all: It's "tomato, tomawto" right? I went with the b'ball team name, too. Either way, point is "we" all liked the scarf and by now have the pattern. Now google "Snake Skin scarf"..best pic comes up on facebook...instruction s on knitabulus.blogspot.com...that one is on my list. Love to all my friends in Paradise! Hildy3


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Tomato/tomawto is a great analogy.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Tomato/tomawto is a great analogy.


But, got it from one who should know and the proper pronunciation is Keltic. I've been calling it Seltic for 60 years now, so what do I know. :hunf: :-o


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hey there, I'm pretty sure pronounced Keltic----hope this helps!! irish gram


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hey there sailorrae---love the picture of your dog----way too cute!!


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Carolina,
Your knitting is so far above me. I don't think I could come close to producing such beauty.
Sincerely :?


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

irish gram said:


> hey there sailorrae---love the picture of your dog----way too cute!!


Thanks....his name is Digby, he is 16 months old, weighs 116lbs....still has a bit more growing to do :-D , and is a Bernese Mountain Dog. We love him


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Rae, I am sure you do love him. We had German Shepards fo years. Now we have cats. They are a lot of responsibility.
He is a handsome dog. 
You take care of yourself.
Hugs
Tammy :-D


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

We have an 11 year old Yorkie that we love dearly! She is such a loving animal---and has brought so much joy to our lives!!


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Craftyjamie said:


> Thought you might enjoy seeing my newest effort. It's a mind bender, but it is so pretty that I just keep on doing another row.
> It's getting much easier now that I know what the stitches look like and how they form the pattern. I had to put all 16 rows of the pattern on separate index cards to keep from getting lost. Works great for me.


I thought I would show you the Celtic Scarf is progress. It is coming along real good and the pattern is very familiar now, but I am still using the index cards. Could not do this pattern without them.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful : )


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

This is just so beautiful! How long have you been working on it?
Carol L.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Carol L. said:


> This is just so beautiful! How long have you been working on it?
> Carol L.


I started it late January. It's taking a while simply because I have never done this much cabling before, but it is becoming much easier.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

your dog is too cute!!! can't believe you got him to sit still to take picture with the doo-dad on his head!!! God llove him!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

irish gram said:


> your dog is too cute!!! can't believe you got him to sit still to take picture with the doo-dad on his head!!! God llove him!


Are you talking to me. If so his name is Digby, he is 17 months old and a Bernese Mountain Dog....he weighs about 120lbs and is a lot of fun

:lol:


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

SailorRae---sorry that I didn't specify your name---at any rate I am a dog lover and your pooch is adorable!!! I have a 11 year old female Yorkie that I love so much. She is a wonderful animal and such a huge member of our family!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

irish gram said:


> SailorRae---sorry that I didn't specify your name---at any rate I am a dog lover and your pooch is adorable!!! I have a 11 year old female Yorkie that I love so much. She is a wonderful animal and such a huge member of our family!


What is your Yorkie's name? They are so cute. You have been blessed to have had her so long. I'm a big dog lover so we have to pack in our love in a few less years. I can't imagine life without one. Even though they sure do tie you down. :lol:


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello SailorRae, My yorkies name is Molly [got her on St Paddies Day] so she is Molly Malone!! She is a wonderful animal---she's great with the little ones no matter what they do to her--try to watch out for her but cannot be everywhere--and she is marveloius with them---- she's traveled with us several times to Florida, in the car, and she is a great traveler, no problems at all. I feel blessed to have her in my life---can't imagine a time without her!! My grandkids love her!! Just had to let you know how much I enjoyed the picture you posted of your dog! Thanks so much for brightening my day!!


----------



## cjones60 (Mar 6, 2011)

Carol, I used to hate the graph patterns too, but they are actually very easy to follow once you try it!


----------



## Maryknit (Jan 20, 2011)

That is really nice. I love it, you are giving me a good idea on making a scarf. Thanks.


----------



## Maryknit (Jan 20, 2011)

cjones60 said:


> Carol, I used to hate the graph patterns too, but they are actually very easy to follow once you try it!


I just look at those graphs and freeze. But I am determined one day to be able to do them.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

MKYRAN What a beautiful sweater(and grand daughter , of course)It must have taken close to forever to make this.to 
Chags


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Y'all have such grate ideas,and simple, index cards,I'd never thought of it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Now google "Snake Skin scarf"..best pic comes up on facebook...instruction's on knitabulus.blogspot.com...that one is on my list. Love to all my friends in Paradise! Hildy3


http://knitabulous.blogspot.com/ There was an 'o' missing in the link. More lovely knits!


----------



## Maryknit (Jan 20, 2011)

This is beautiful. Looks like a lot of work. I might be good enough one day to try this. Thanks for sharing.



Craftyjamie said:


> Thought you might enjoy seeing my newest effort. It's a mind bender, but it is so pretty that I just keep on doing another row.
> It's getting much easier now that I know what the stitches look like and how they form the pattern. I had to put all 16 rows of the pattern on separate index cards to keep from getting lost. Works great for me.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That's going to be beautiful when done.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello leonora, I am in love with the baby picture on your site---did you knit the outfit? It is so gorgeous!!!~~!~! If you did could you share the pattern? thanks in advance---irishgram


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Craftyjamie said:


> Thought you might enjoy seeing my newest effort. It's a mind bender, but it is so pretty that I just keep on doing another row.
> It's getting much easier now that I know what the stitches look like and how they form the pattern. I had to put all 16 rows of the pattern on separate index cards to keep from getting lost. Works great for me.


ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW! Where is the pattern?


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

cardinal said:


> Craftyjamie said:
> 
> 
> > Thought you might enjoy seeing my newest effort. It's a mind bender, but it is so pretty that I just keep on doing another row.
> ...


Here you go.

for those of you who want the pattern for the Celtic Cable Scarf, go to

http://www.kraemeryarns.com

BTW, I have decided to make a buttoned cowl instead of a full scarf. Too many other irons in the fire. Should have it done much quicker that way. I'm almost there and will post a picture when I am done.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful. Looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you have a pattern for this beautiful scarf? I would love to make one for my brother for his birthday.



Craftyjamie said:


> Thought you might enjoy seeing my newest effort. It's a mind bender, but it is so pretty that I just keep on doing another row.
> It's getting much easier now that I know what the stitches look like and how they form the pattern. I had to put all 16 rows of the pattern on separate index cards to keep from getting lost. Works great for me.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Xaja said:


> Do you have a pattern for this beautiful scarf? I would love to make one for my brother for his birthday.
> 
> I do somewhere. Let me look it up and I will get back to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: thanks.



Craftyjamie said:


> Xaja said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a pattern for this beautiful scarf? I would love to make one for my brother for his birthday.
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Xaja said:


> Do you have a pattern for this beautiful scarf? I would love to make one for my brother for his birthday.


http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/20.pdf


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks so much. will post when I am done.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks so much. will post when I am done.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Xaja said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a pattern for this beautiful scarf? I would love to make one for my brother for his birthday.
> ...


Well, gee, you beat me to it, Jessica Jean.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Craftyjamie said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Xaja said:
> ...


Sorry. Didn't think there was a race on!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful! I have used the index cards before on patterns with multiple rows. If you get get the ones in a spiral notebook or on a ring you can rest assured you won't drop them and lose one.


----------

